# Hercule Muse Pocket LT USB



## Shifty (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Cherchant une solution pour le port micro des macbook/pro non alimenté je me suis d'abord dirrigé vers le très connu *iMic*. Après quelques recherches je suis tombé sur le *Hercule Muse* *Pocket LT USB*. Il s'avère que ce dernier en plus de permettre les mêmes fonctionnalités que le iMic, propose en plus de brancher un kit 5.1.

Après quelques recherches sur le net je vois que *OSX* ne peut pas virtualiser automatiquement une piste mono/stéréo en multipistes. 

Comme cela fait un petit moment maintenant que les topics parlant de ce problème ne sont plus actif, y a t-il une solution qui a vu le jour ? Une mise a jour quelconque de OSX ou du pilote ? 

Merci


----------



## Shifty (14 Juillet 2009)

personne ?


----------



## atlas95 (26 Août 2009)

J'allai poser la meme question j'allai également acheter cette carte lorsque sur la fiche produit ldlc je lis:

*Elégante carte son externe USB 5.1 pour PC et MAC (Stéréo uniquement sous MAC) :
Couleur métal, compacte et légère. 

*qu'en est il réellement ?

C'est pour ma part pour brancher mon vieu kit creative inspire 5.1...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Shifty (26 Août 2009)

Salut Atlas, 

Visiblement on a le même matériel 

Donc... n'ayant pas eu de réponse j'ai acheté le Pocket LT et non le 5.1 ne marche pas sur la musique, uniquement sur les films.

Peut-être cela changera t-il avec OSX 10.6 mais j'en doute fort ... :rose: Réponse dans quelques jours.

Sinon, une solution envisageable serait de trouver un moyen d'exporter sa librairie itunes vers Windows via Parallel et d'écouter la musique ainsi. 

Toutefois, à la base je souhaitais un iMic pour pouvoir profiter de mon micro mais en voyant qu'on pouvait avoir mieux pour moins cher je n'ai pas hésité.

Bref, en espérant que le 10.6 y change quelque chose 

- Shifty


----------



## atlas95 (26 Août 2009)

Salut Shifty,

Merci de ta réponse, si je pige bien ça gere bien le 5.1, encore heureux, si la piste audio du dvd/divx/{fichier audio compressé peut importe le format} est en 5.1.
Le driver Windows c'est géré du 5.1 en virtuel mais pas le driver mac donc apparemment?
Il faudrait tester avec un plugin itunes qui ferait ça peut être? Ou en trifouillant les options de VLC peut être?

edit: J'ai trouvé des infos sur ce topic; ( http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=138970 ) pourrais tu essayer de lire ces fichiers : http://www.sr.se/sida/default.aspx?programID=2445 avec vlc et itunes? Voir si ça sort bien en 5.1?


----------



## Shifty (26 Août 2009)

Dans la *théorie*, oui c'est bien ça. Problème, la musique en 5.1 ça n'existe pas *ou *si ça existe c'est très peu répandu. 

Alors avec les DVD cela marche. Je n'ai réussi à avoir du 5.1 qu'avec VLC pas avec QuickTime... 

Ensuite, les musiques sur VLC j'ai aussi essayé, sans résultat. 

L'idée du plugin iTune est bonne mais cela existe t-il ? J'ai un peu cherché et rien trouvé là-dessus 

EDIT: ok je vais tester ça ce soir. Mais convertir toute ta librairie n'est pas un vraie solution ... ça va prendre 50 ans si tu as une grosse librairie


----------



## atlas95 (26 Août 2009)

Pour quicktime, as tu le pack de  plugins/codecs/décodeur??? "*Perian*" installé? Il n'y a pas un outils une fois cela installé pour passé de stéréo a 5.1?

Sinon il faudrai faire des recherche (ce que je fais en ce moment meme) avec les mots " *VST/AU plugin for stereo to 5.1 +mac*" 

Quelqu'un cherche comme nous ici : http://forum.soft32.com/mac/VST-AU-plugin-stereo-ftopict6074.html

Des softs le font aussi mais surement chere, enfin y'a peut etre une démo ou qqchose ? 
http://www.sphericsound.com/ambisonic_fr.html

Je commande cette carte également, on se tient au courant de nos tests 

EDIT: peux tu tester ça aussi  ? http://www.radio.uqam.ca/ambisonic/b2x.html enfin si tu comprends mieu que moi, j'ai l'impression que c'est peut être ce que l'on cherche et en freeware?

EDIT2: répertoire de plugin chez macmusic, a fouiller : http://www.macmusic.org/software/cat.php/lang/fr/id/7037/


----------



## Shifty (26 Août 2009)

Re Atlas, 

Donc oui j'ai perian et il est bel et bien réglé sur Dobly pro logic ... 

J'ai checké tes liens et la piste audio allemande sencé tester le surround sort en stéréo aussi bien sur iTune que VLC. Dans VLC sur les film, lorsqu'il y a une piste 5.1 il me propose le dolby au lieu du stéréo ce qui n'a pas été le cas avec cette piste ...


----------



## CailloO (4 Décembre 2009)

oyo ! 

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un beau mac book tout neuf, et je tente de brancher ma petite carte son externe Hercules Muse Pocket LT USB et la horreur, elle qui me sortait du son aux 4 coins de mon appart sur mon petit 5.1 Creative avec mon vieux PC tout pourri, ne veut plus me sortir du son que sur 2 enceintes 

apres quelques tours sur des forums, 2-3 tentatives de bidouilles, toujours rien...

donc je me demandais, puisque ca fait 3 mois que rien n'a été posté ici, si vous aviez trouvé une solution...

merci d'avance


----------



## Shifty (4 Décembre 2009)

Salut CailloO

Ah tu as de la chance que j'ai demandé un mail d'info lorsqu'une réponse est postée 

Enfin ... de la chance ... pas tant que ça finalement 

En effet, non toujours rien ...  Toujours le même constat, SI la source n'est pas 5.1 alors oublie ... donc cela ne fonctionne que sur les films. :hein:

Après il est possible que quelqu'un ait trouvée une solution entre temps !?


----------



## atlas95 (4 Décembre 2009)

Hello, Il faut lancer "configuration Audio et Midi" , je vais faire un tuto la dessus ce WE si je peux sur mon blog car j'ai pas mal galéré aussi étant débutant sur mac lorsque je l'ai reçu


----------



## Shifty (4 Décembre 2009)

ah ! Tu as réussi atlas ?


----------



## atlas95 (4 Décembre 2009)

Ha mince nan je suis encore à la ramasse, si la source n'est pas 5.1 genre dvd et lecture avec VLC + config de configuration audio et midi, c'est mort. Désolé pour la fausse joie.


----------



## CailloO (4 Décembre 2009)

arf zut ... ok, beh merci, c'est blasant de voir que ca fonctionne sous windows et pas sous mac :/


----------



## Shifty (5 Décembre 2009)

hum ça viendra ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2009)

Shifty a dit:


> hum ça viendra ...



Pas forcément, beaucoup de constructeurs estiment que le Mac n'a pas assez de parts de marché pour que ça vaille le coup de développer des pilotes aussi performants que ceux pour Windows, et ça n'est pas Apple qui y peut quelque chose !


----------



## Shifty (5 Décembre 2009)

certes mais on peut toujours supposer que la scène amateur s'y intéresse.


----------



## Maxdjack (27 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77,

C'est précisément Apple qui y peut quelque chose, personne d'autre : 
- Microsoft a intégré dans Windows, dans le moteur DirectSound, un routine qui joue les flux multicanaux sur les sorties déclarés en multicanal (par exemple un flux 5.1 de DVD est joué en 5.1) et qui spatialise les flux stéréo sur les sortie 4 canaux, 5.1 ou 7.1 selon le nombre de canaux déclarés dans la carte sonore. 
- Mac OS sait rejouer les flux multicanaux sur les sorties d'une carte sonore multicanale mais Mac OS ne virtualise pas un flux stéréo sur plusieurs sorties.

Seul Mac OS sait si un flux audio en lecture est stéréo ou multicanal, le driver de la carte son ne peut pas le détecter, donc la carte son ne peut pas à la fois virtualiser les sons stéréo et jouer séparément les flux audio multicanaux, alors la carte son joue séparément les flux audio multicanaux et ne virtualise pas les flux stéréo.

Les solutions pour jouer sur Mac OS des flux stéréo en les virtualisant dans des enceintes 5.1 sont
- soit d'avoir un kit d'enceintes qui, en plus d'avoir de entrée 5.1, a une entrée stéréo (on y branche alors la sortie 1-2 de la carte son et c'est le kit qui virtualise le son en 5.1),
- soit de splitter la sortie stéréo 1-2 de la carte son en 5.1 avec un kit de câbles ou un adaptateur, comme celui ci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- soit de lire les fichiers avec un logiciel qui virtualise les flux stéréo en 5.1.


----------



## CailloO (27 Janvier 2010)

Maxdjack a dit:


> - soit de lire les fichiers avec un logiciel qui virtualise les flux stéréo en 5.1.




Tu aurais des noms de logiciels de ce type stp ?


----------

